# Wellbutrin



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Im starting wellbutrin, just wondering if anyone else has been on it and if it helped there dp/dr at all plus if you experienced any unwanted side effects.

-Brad


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive been on wellbutrin and it is one of the best anti-depressants out there atleast for me. But i can't see it helping dp/dr at all because it's a stimulating anti-depressant. It used to give me anxiety before i went on clonazepam and one of it's side effects is depersonalization. Most likely a result of the anxiety it can cause.

It may be worth a shot if you suffer from depression because wellbutrin can lift your mood pretty good and it has alot less side effects then most anti-depressants.


----------



## exhausted (Apr 2, 2008)

wellbutrin helps me with motivation and mental energy. i take risperdone at night. it helps me with anxiety. if i only take wellbutrin i feel too anxious


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

It seems that you both have positive things to say about wellbutrin. I like that it has very little side effects and that it stimulates mental energy and motivation but im not so sure if that is all that i need. I have OCD-like symptoms, i constantly obsess over what i percieve to be my flaws. I have been on luvox and klonopin, klonopin helped with anxiety and also helped me fall asleep and stay asleep. I think I am going to try abilify, an anipsychotic because i feel like i need my brain to be re-wired or refreshed and i think it might be able to do just that. Im hoping an antipsychotic will free up my mind and enable me to realize all of these damaging thoughts i have are just delusions, if this isnt possible than im really not sure how much more of this crap i can handle. I have lived 21 years and they have all been anxiety filled, confusing and depressing.


----------



## mickelvine (Mar 26, 2008)

Wellbutrin, Zyban) is an atypical antidepressant that acts as a norepinephrine and dopamine reuptake inhibitor, and nicotinic antagonist.Bupropion belongs to the chemical class of aminoketones and is similar in structure to the stimulant cathinone, to the anorectic diethylpropion, and to phenethylamines in general.
http://www.mydepressionmedication.com/t ... epressants


----------

